# Wyndham (Worldmark) SouthPacific restricts associate resorts to "travelshare" members



## Judy (Jul 16, 2008)

I copied this, with permission. from Redseason Australia's July 2008 e-newsletter.  "Privileges" is the Wyndham (Worldmark) South Pacific equivalent of Worldmark North America's "Travelshare". 
My concern is that if Wyndham (Worldmark) South Pacific is doing this, can Wyndham (Worldmark) North America be far behind?

_"WYNDHAM - Associate Resorts Now for Privileges Members Only

Wyndham have announced that as of the 1st of July the following Associate resorts are going to only be available to Worldmark owners who also have the Wyndham Privileges program:
* Q1 resort, Gold Coast
* Outrigger resort, Fiji
* The three Bali resorts
For the time being all the other associate resorts are still available to regular Worldmark owners but those other resorts will probably be moved to the Privileges Only list at some time in the future.

A few customers have contacted me about these changes but I really do not think there is too much reason to be concerned - in general the Associate Resorts provide poor value for your credits and owners are better off using their credits for the Worldmark owned resorts.  Please see the special features section later in the newsletter for more details."_


----------

